# How to earn a Bachelors and or Masters degree in 2-3 months for free w/ no scholarships, grants, entrance exams/essays, and no Military slavery



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

Are you tired of being denied higher paying jobs because you lack the education requirements? Do you sometimes think about how much damn money you could be making or could’ve made over the years if you just had that darn piece of paper?



Well over the last 20 years I’ve fine tuned my own patent (jk jk) on how to earn degrees at no cost to you at a fraction of the normal time it takes an average student. In some cases I’ve earned a degree in faster than it normally takes to apply and be accepted into some colleges.





1.) Head Start type programs:

a.) Certain states offer Free College for kids in their sophomore year. You can literally take 2 years for free. I graduated with a degree before I obtained my HS diploma with the running start program in WA St. Now this only works if you're in HS but it dramatically decreases the amount of time it will take to obtain the B.S in half. Obviously you can stockpile as many AP courses in your Sophomore year and graduate even sooner.

b.) Strategy:


Take Full loads at least 20 credits per quarter: Full load is 15 credits but if most of your stuff is online it's fairly easy if you're a full time student pass all classes with good grades with 20 credits.
Take summer courses
Take CLEPS (more on this later) during break periods: Say you want to obtain your degree after just 4 quarters (fall, winter, spring, summer. You would graduate HS a year early basically at 17 years of age. Now you would be 10 credits short with this method. However, if you take 1 clep every off period that would give you 10 credits. Or you could take 15 credits per Q for regular classes for four quarters then take one 1-2 CLEPS every single break period. You can test out of 60 credits or 66% of your A.A.S. Essentially you save three years of your life with this method and earning an Associates at 17 years of age.
States that offer free tuition for HS students from their junior year and on. https://blog.collegevine.com/states-that-offer-tuition-free-college-programs/







2.) College Level Examination Programs (CLEPS)

a.) These exams allow you to test out of 60 different courses for your bachelors with a pass fail grading system. They’re accepted by about 3,000 colleges. I have taken 10 of these courses. I remember 2 exams with just 2 weeks to prepare and passing both. These are mainly for the basic level stuff you don’t want to waste any time going to class for.

b.) How to earn free CLEPS with no military background

https://findanyanswer.com/how-do-i-...P test,to three weeks after the test... More 

c.) So you can take the exam for free and your local library will most likely have the book and if they don't you can ask them to order it for you. Passing the exam only requires a 50/100. Scores don't affect your GPA you just receive pass or fail grade. If you fail you have to wait 30 days before taking it again. Normally prep time depending on the course takes anywhere from 1-3 weeks to pass the course.

3.) ONLINE UNIVERSITY's: Although I went to a classical normal college and I did graduate with a Bachelors degree of science within one year and I thought at the time that was impressive. However, with online Universities with the way some are structured I soon found out one year is a long time. After I spent 8 years in the Military I finally decided to go back to school and obtain my M.S degree but I didn’t want to be forcded to take a 2 year program, a thesis or even a 1 year program. I wanted to see if something existed like the CLEPS program but for upper level degrees.

a.) (WGU) this University has a quick process and transfer of credit evals without all the hassles of taking BS exams or essays. They allow you to test out of courses or write a paper to pass the course. their is a pre assessment test to start. Brush up on the areas you're weak then take the final exam. Some courses can be completed within a few days or completed on your first attempt in one day if there’s just one test. I earned my Masters in 2 weeks.You can earn a Bachelors if you already have an A.A.S in less than a month and your M.S degree in less than a month as well. Now this all depends on the type of degree you go for and your previous knowledge foundation but even if you're starting from scratch, you can easily test out of things by just focusing on your weaknesses.

https://www.wgu.edu/online-business-degrees/masters-programs.html



b.) Here’s a list of all the methods and some colleges that allow you to test out of thousands of courses at nearly any level to save precious time and money. Some colleges will count your work history as credits. Some have their own specific University Exams to test out of their own courses.

https://www.mydegreeguide.com/testing-out-of-college-courses/









10 Online Colleges That Give Work & Life Experience Credit


You know that you have a lot to gain and a lot to learn when you decide to pursue a college degree, that’s why you’ve decided to take this incredible step into your future. But, what about everything you already know in your chosen field? There is a multitude of colleges and universities across...



www.onlinecollegeplan.com









4.) How to earn these degrees for free?

b.) Now who wants to write 20 plus applications and many letters and jump through tons of hoops and pray you're selected for tuition assistance or have to slave for the Military for 3 years to be eligible for free school? Nobody. Why do that when you can work a cake job part time and be eligible for full benefits on your first damn day. Some companies offer this including Target who offers 10k of tuition per year and Starbucks will cover 100% of your online degree.. You could work literally just a 10 hour work week and qualify. You can do an easy job like warehouse associate and get paid decent starting at over $20 per hour depending on location then use a week or 2 of leave to pass as many courses as possible.

c.) You can have your entire degree covered for within one year since this school is so cheap. It's $129 per credit for upper grad for or 4.6k and $51 per credit for undergrad or 3k with an A.A.S or 6k with no credits at all. WGU costs

companies that pay your degree for you https://www.opploans.com/oppu/colle...ursement for company-approved college courses.

Ways to have free tuition https://www.bankrate.com/loans/stud...zens of online programs that are tuition-free.



5.) Bypass Everything:

a.) If you're out of HS and have a good amount of experience but can't make those upper-level jobs because you have no degree well you can buy one LEGALLY. That's right I'm not talking about no fake degree bs where they put fake transcripts and copy a college certificate which sets you up for failure since your future job will find out it's fake once they call the college and find out you never attended. Insta degrees has been in business for over 2 decades now helping out people that either don't have the time, money or inclination to obtain a degree and are already experts in their craft but just need a degree to get over the hump. They offer over 100 degrees and this includes anything from a Bachelors to a Master’s degree to a doctorates degree. Now Iv'e used these in the past but they didn't land me the job they gave me an extra advantage like icing on the cake. The job never required accredation proof just my transcripts and or diploma was sufficient.

This really doesn’t help you to load up on a degree in a field you actually have no experience in or don’t enjoy doing or not good at in any way shape or form. If you somehow get hired for an engineer job you will most likely fail.

I only recommend this for something you have some level of experience in and have a decent number of skills and enjoy it in some way shape or form. This is to help those who have been in their craft for 6+ years but can’t make it over into that 6 figures level because of a dumb piece of paper. An example would be you’ve run your own business successfully for 5 years but the covid shutdowns wiped you out. You believe you have the skills to be a CEO or Director for a major company but they won’t touch you since you have 0 degrees.

These degrees are not accredited like the previous examples, however they’re legal unlike the fake degrees.

Most companies don’t really give 2 shits about where you obtain your degree from. As long as you have something that has an official degree document with transcripts and they can even have it approved by a government. The only one’s that really care about accreditation is the government and a few of the top corporations

b.) They don't offer anything like safety degrees, doctor degrees but pretty much everything else is fair game.

https://www.instantdegrees.com/degrees-available

6.) Selecting the right Degree:

a.) What field do you want to be in that you enjoy or you're already working in that you do enjoy?

b.) Ensure the degree pays out well. A vast majority of degrees are worthless. Review what degrees pay the most and have a high rate of increase in job demand or growth now and in the future. This includes computer science degrees, Business degrees, finance degrees, and Engineering degrees. All of those are money in the bank. My criteria you can follow for selecting the best degree path:


Short term and future outlook. What’s the expected job growth now and in the future for at least the next decade? Will these jobs in this field be replaced by AI or no longer relevant? Ensure it’s one of the top 25% of job growth projections as a good rule of thumb. Also select something where a good portion of your salary is based off your performance and not just some set in stone annual salary.
Salary: What’s the return of investment (even if you obtained the degrees for free and even if you obtained them in a few months you want to know upfront will it be even worth going into a field that has a low bar and not much room for growth. Ensure the jobs within this field have a top 10% salary with high caps meaning the top performers are earning 200k plus.
Can this degree or the skills you learn from on the job be turned into a business? Just in case you’re let go or the company goes under or whatever happens you will have the necessary tools to do well with your own business
Not something extremely complex: If you go for quantum physics or advanced mathematics or Law well that’s not something you can complete in a relatively short period of time. Well at least not most people.
Select something that’s general and not too specific. If you go too specific then you may not have a large enough pool of options to select from. Things like Environmental Science or MBA opens up the doors to tens of thousands of jobs for you.
Is the degree even necessary? There are certain fields that don’t care for a degree and more often now other types of jobs are realizing most of college is a scam and they’re not worth the paper they’re printed on.




What degree right now is the most valuable right now? I would say most certainly an MBA and a major in Finance. The beginner base salary is already high at about 70k with an average median salary of nearly 90k. However, it has a high max with top performers averaging around 200k since financial advisors is the perfect job for leveraging your skills and talents to make more income. An MBA in Finance is broad and there’s many types of jobs you can try. Finance has a medium level difficulty, not technically required in all cases but the high-level big shots require it. The growth is about 10% above the average job which is slightly low but not terrible. You can most certainly turn these skills into your own business.



Well I hope this helps you guys out especially you young guys. Personally I would highly recommend jobs or businessses that require certifications like real estate agent or home inspector if you want to have a high paying job or business quickly and have the potential to run your own business. If you’re looking for a long term opportunity I would suggest looking into trade schools. If you want the highest possibility in terms of salary and job outlook and growth I would recommend Blockchain developer as you can learn this in about 3 months and become an expert in about 2 years and become a senior developer in about 3 years. The average blockchain developer makes 156 k. The courses are normally either free or less than a grand. It’s the fastest growing job right now. Good luck.


----------



## Preston (Mar 1, 2022)

Good thread. 
repped


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Mar 1, 2022)

so how do i do it


----------



## sly shinkai (Mar 1, 2022)

What about europeans?


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

sly shinkai said:


> What about europeans?


You would have to see if there's similar programs where you live or if these online Uni's allow non US citizens.


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

Alt Number 3 said:


> so how do i do it


It all depends on your specific situation in your age, work history background, where you live, and your interests.


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Mar 1, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> It all depends on your specific situation in your age, work history background, where you live, and your interests.


Does it only work in US? Can I do it with stem degrees? what if I don’t have a white collar job previously


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

I forgot to add, if you decided you want an Insta degree butt you're slighly worried accredation may be an issue for your specific employer or for other reasons you could just apply without the supplemental degree, but add in your CV that you're currently working on your Masters or whatever degree you need. If you do land the job then 6 months down the line after an eval you can show them your degree. If you've already done a great job with the company and already had a background check they may not be even put in the effort to check accredation of the University. Remember for the most part normally only mega coorporations or the governement will be checking into accredation and majority of the time they will list accredation as a factor.

Now after you've added that supplemental degree combined with a good performance on the job you can request a pay raise for your efforts. Just make sure the degree is what they prefer within the job description and when you first start the job actually ask them if the preferred degree would increase your salary.


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Does it only work in US? Can I do it with stem degrees? what if I don’t have a white collar job previously


 It depends when you say "it" what are you actually referencing? Insta degrees will do this for nearly anyone. The headstart programs are only for those in HS. The online university's normally accept non US citizens but that would be up to you to research.

If you have no previous job history in the field you're attempting to obtain an insta degree I wouldn't reccomend this unless you enjoy the field you're attempting to obtain a degree in, have a decent amount of HS education in this area, and or you've educated yourself in this area with free or affordable courses like Udemy, Udacity, or with MOOC's, linkedint. Something that jam packs a ton of work relevant info within a 30 hour course. With zero work experience you can obtain the insta degree, brush up on your knowledge foundation with cheap courses then reach out to top places you would enjoy working with and offer to complete either an interneship, volunteer, job shadow, something to get some real world experience and to look good on paper as well as building up a solid reputation with multiple companies who may now directly hire you if you do a great job. These volunteer opportunities don't have to be a year or even six months normall a few months can jam pack a ton of great learning experiences especially if you volunteer for the most important things (the 80/20 principle)

After you've decided you have interest, decent level of natural ability, some kind of background in HS or taken a few short online cheap courses combined with a 1-2 brief volunteering periods combined with completing the most important tasks and duties in this field, and you have the degree desired in this field then within 6 months you would be a solid candidate for any entry level job in your field. Also, if you excelled with the company you volunteered with they may directly hire you without even having to apply.


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

Preston said:


> Good thread.
> repped


Awesome, thank you very much.


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Does it only work in US? Can I do it with stem degrees? what if I don’t have a white collar job previously


I forgot to add, yes they do have many STEM degrees on instadegrees if that's what you're looking to do. They have things in Engineering, biology, chemistry, computer science, web development, etc.


----------



## Preston (Mar 1, 2022)

Bump. This thread deserves more eyeballs


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 1, 2022)

Preston said:


> Bump. This thread deserves more eyeballs


A great thread that actually belongs in this section instead of crypto and ewhoring nonsense for once is refreshing


----------



## Preston (Mar 1, 2022)

Adamantium said:


> A great thread that actually belongs in this section instead of crypto and ewhoring nonsense for once is refreshing


@Alexanderr @Gargantuan This thread deserves to be pinned imo.


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 1, 2022)

Preston said:


> @Alexanderr @Gargantuan This thread deserves to be pinned imo.


brutal atleast leave one good thread in moneymaxxing section


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Mar 1, 2022)

Preston said:


> @Alexanderr @Gargantuan This thread deserves to be pinned imo.


Btw I'm still using that retin-a you linked me. It's working wonders. I can't find the link anymore, resend?


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

Adamantium said:


> A great thread that actually belongs in this section instead of crypto and ewhoring nonsense for once is refreshing


But don't you want to make $1,000,000 in minutes with Flash loans? lol I'm joking kind of but these are possible but you have to have the combined experince in programming and finance to make these things happen. D Apps Uni has a training on this tomorrow. However, most the stuff you see on youtube doesn't show you how difficult these actually are they just show you people making hundreds of thousands of dollars in minutes with non collateralized loans.

Crypto overall has allowed me to retire young. However, their is so much fraud and scammers that the industry is tough if you don't educate yourself. At the very least know the Botcion PI graph to know when the crash is coming, the four year bitcoin cycles and how they work, how to take your coins off exchanges, how to cash out without losing a ton of cash or being taxed to death, and the safest no KYC exchanges to trade on. 

In the end Crypto is a great short term tool and if you invest heavily during the bottom in a low market cap coin with potential like I did with Cardano about 1.5 years ago at 2 cents then you can retire. I did the research myself and didn't rely on anyone on here or on youtube or a financial advisor. Crypto is great but very dangerous for the average joe off the streets.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 1, 2022)

Would this apply in UK never heard of cleps etc think it's different in UK?


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Would this apply in UK never heard of cleps etc think it's different in UK?


These are all the methods I've heard of here but I don't know if they work outside of online shools or US schools. You would have to research this further.









Testing Out of College Courses for Credit By Exam


Testing out of college courses can cut an entire YEAR off the time it takes to complete your degree. These colleges allow up to 30 credits by exam!




www.mydegreeguide.com


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 1, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> These are all the methods I've heard of here but I don't know if they work outside of online shools or US schools. You would have to research this further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May need some twerking, US school system is more complicated more avenues to get degrees.
Pretty sure I'm UK unless I have a scholarship you cannot get free higher education. I will research this however good thread bro


----------



## reborn (Mar 1, 2022)

sly shinkai said:


> What about europeans?



The UK and Germany have online unis. I tried and failed because it is hard as fuck and nobody explains shit to you.


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> May need some twerking, US school system is more complicated more avenues to get degrees.
> Pretty sure I'm UK unless I have a scholarship you cannot get free higher education. I will research this however good thread bro


Do you plan on doing this while working? If so you could find a company to fully fund your education. Even if there are no companies willing to do that where you live you could work remotely for Amercan companies like Amazon or whoever that do pay 100% of your tuition. Good luck


Thank you very much. I try to give value to the community here at least once a month.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Mar 2, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Are you tired of being denied higher paying jobs because you lack the education requirements? Do you sometimes think about how much damn money you could be making or could’ve made over the years if you just had that darn piece of paper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mirin high effort post. Take a legit from me son


----------



## UglyGod360 (Mar 5, 2022)

*Dnrd*


----------



## koalendo (Mar 14, 2022)

Before I read, is this US only?


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 14, 2022)

koalendo said:


> Before I read, is this US only?


Potentially. Parts of this work for anywhere parts of this may not. It's up to you to do the research to see what's available where you live. Online courses may be open to you no matter where you live.


----------



## swiftrl (Mar 20, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Are you tired of being denied higher paying jobs because you lack the education requirements? Do you sometimes think about how much damn money you could be making or could’ve made over the years if you just had that darn piece of paper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Online universities are shit and degrees from them don't hold as much weight as you'd think. If you want to be a blockchain developer don't go to college, learn Rust, and join a crypto degen friend group.


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 20, 2022)

swiftrl said:


> Online universities are shit and degrees from them don't hold as much weight as you'd think. If you want to be a blockchain developer don't go to college, learn Rust, and join a crypto degen friend group.



I've always said to learn to become a developer from a bootcamp, a book or for free on youtube or just do it yourself and build projects and these projects become your portfolio. There are many communities you can join as well. I took DApps university course and it took about 2 months. After learning blockchain developing then go learn different languages like Java, C++ and Python. 

Before I got into blockchain I used my online degrees for jobs in the past. I've found that jobs really don't care at all what college you go to they just care that you have the piece of paper.

This thread was created for people who want to obtain their degrees as fast as possible and get a job. Certrain jobs won't even require or need any college at all so I'm not considering those jobs at all within this thread that's a completely separate topic.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 24, 2022)

who cares? degrees are cope. chad with no education or work experience fucks his way into ceo


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 24, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> who cares? degrees are cope. chad with no education or work experience fucks his way into ceo


You still need a degree in many positions. Plus, if you're not a chad which is 90% of the male population then you will need something either the skills, degree, certs something. This is just one way to get ahead.


----------



## reputation (Mar 28, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Are you tired of being denied higher paying jobs because you lack the education requirements? Do you sometimes think about how much damn money you could be making or could’ve made over the years if you just had that darn piece of paper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reputation (Mar 28, 2022)

I didn't know you could Speedrun degree


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> who cares? degrees are cope. chad with no education or work experience fucks his way into ceo


You answered your own question my guy and that's people who are not Chad's care.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

reputation said:


> I didn't know you could Speedrun degree


Yeah Buddy.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Would this apply in UK never heard of cleps etc think it's different in UK?


Did you find anything similar for the UK?


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Preston said:


> Bump. This thread deserves more eyeballs


Nobody cares according to one poster since Chad fucks his way to CEO.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Did you find anything similar for the UK?


I haven't been able to, the only option is a scholarship but those have big conditions
And normal UK uni cost is £9000 a year 
And they last 3-4 years courses

There is an apprentice route into .ore lucrative careers however. Usa has many more options than here


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 4, 2022)

@King Solomon 
Have you used the instant degrees route?
I'm currently in the process.
I want to get a sports science degree so I can join a varsity strength and conditioning team. There is even a position open right now in Ottawa.
I have been reading exercise science texts for a decade and at one time in my life trained two collegiate hockey players until they moved away to US universities on scholarship.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 5, 2022)

King solomon is legit the best user currently


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2022)

I kinda scammed through but I’m a sophmore going to junior, my grades aren’t that good but this quarter I’m shooting for A’s and B’s

GPA 2.0 what do


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 10, 2022)

amerikikes really do be creating strategies to go to university.


----------



## Fukkenthots (Apr 17, 2022)

holy shit lol. WGU and masters in less than a month? Might actually look into that even if they’re somewhat dodgy.


----------



## IncelsBraincels (May 20, 2022)

Alt Number 3 said:


> so how do i do it


legit. it just tells you what to do it and not HOW to do it


----------



## reptiles (May 30, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> I forgot to add, if you decided you want an Insta degree butt you're slighly worried accredation may be an issue for your specific employer or for other reasons you could just apply without the supplemental degree, but add in your CV that you're currently working on your Masters or whatever degree you need. If you do land the job then 6 months down the line after an eval you can show them your degree. If you've already done a great job with the company and already had a background check they may not be even put in the effort to check accredation of the University. Remember for the most part normally only mega coorporations or the governement will be checking into accredation and majority of the time they will list accredation as a factor.
> 
> Now after you've added that supplemental degree combined with a good performance on the job you can request a pay raise for your efforts. Just make sure the degree is what they prefer within the job description and when you first start the job actually ask them if the preferred degree would increase your salary.





You have anything for the uk? Im like 20 currently and ive maxed out the free education fuck.


----------



## Shako Mako (May 31, 2022)

PYT said:


> I kinda scammed through but I’m a sophmore going to junior, my grades aren’t that good but this quarter I’m shooting for A’s and B’s
> 
> GPA 2.0 what do


Redo high school.


----------



## PYT (May 31, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> Redo high school.


Nice


----------



## Renai (May 31, 2022)

just be firstworlder


----------



## Shako Mako (May 31, 2022)

PYT said:


> Nice


I'm legit being serious.


----------



## PYT (Jun 1, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> I'm legit being serious.


How would I do that ded serious


----------



## Shako Mako (Jun 1, 2022)

PYT said:


> How would I do that ded serious


Idk how you would achieve it since I'm from the UK. I would search for online schooling or afternoon schooling near you.


----------



## closedplatecel (Jun 11, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> I've always said to learn to become a developer from a bootcamp, a book or for free on youtube or just do it yourself and build projects and these projects become your portfolio. There are many communities you can join as well. I took DApps university course and it took about 2 months. After learning blockchain developing then go learn different languages like Java, C++ and Python.
> 
> Before I got into blockchain I used my online degrees for jobs in the past. I've found that jobs really don't care at all what college you go to they just care that you have the piece of paper.
> 
> This thread was created for people who want to obtain their degrees as fast as possible and get a job. Certrain jobs won't even require or need any college at all so I'm not considering those jobs at all within this thread that's a completely separate topic.



Is that instant degree legit? I feel like they call me out if buy it even if I have the skills to back it up.


----------



## Wizard32 (Jun 11, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> 1.) Head Start type programs:
> 
> a.) Certain states offer Free College for kids in their sophomore year. You can literally take 2 years for free. I graduated with a degree before I obtained my HS diploma with the running start program in WA St. Now this only works if you're in HS but it dramatically decreases the amount of time it will take to obtain the B.S in half. Obviously you can stockpile as many AP courses in your Sophomore year and graduate even sooner.


painful for oldcels to read... no list or site to check for list of colleges which run this Head Start prog free?

I had chance at AP but fucked it up, feelsbadman




King Solomon said:


> b.) Strategy:
> 
> 
> Take Full loads at least 20 credits per quarter: Full load is 15 credits but if most of your stuff is online it's fairly easy if you're a full time student pass all classes with good grades with 20 credits.
> ...


oh you DID provide a link... any of this exist in Canada?




King Solomon said:


> 2.) College Level Examination Programs (CLEPS)
> 
> a.) These exams allow you to test out of 60 different courses for your bachelors with a pass fail grading system. They’re accepted by about 3,000 colleges. I have taken 10 of these courses. I remember 2 exams with just 2 weeks to prepare and passing both. These are mainly for the basic level stuff you don’t want to waste any time going to class for.


Sounds similar to those maturity recognition things they do for adult learners?



King Solomon said:


> b.) How to earn free CLEPS with no military background
> 
> https://findanyanswer.com/how-do-i-take-my-clep-test-for-free#:~:text= How do I take my CLEP test,to three weeks after the test... More
> 
> c.) So you can take the exam for free and your local library will most likely have the book and if they don't you can ask them to order it for you. Passing the exam only requires a 50/100. Scores don't affect your GPA you just receive pass or fail grade. If you fail you have to wait 30 days before taking it again. Normally prep time depending on the course takes anywhere from 1-3 weeks to pass the course.



what does CLEPS get you, a credential or something?



King Solomon said:


> 3.) ONLINE UNIVERSITY's: Although I went to a classical normal college and I did graduate with a Bachelors degree of science within one year and I thought at the time that was impressive. However, with online Universities with the way some are structured I soon found out one year is a long time. After I spent 8 years in the Military I finally decided to go back to school and obtain my M.S degree but I didn’t want to be forcded to take a 2 year program, a thesis or even a 1 year program. I wanted to see if something existed like the CLEPS program but for upper level degrees.


ease might depend on what degree, I dunno, what sorta BSc did you get and what jobs does it support?



King Solomon said:


> a.) (WGU) this University has a quick process and transfer of credit evals without all the hassles of taking BS exams or essays. They allow you to test out of courses or write a paper to pass the course. their is a pre assessment test to start. Brush up on the areas you're weak then take the final exam. Some courses can be completed within a few days or completed on your first attempt in one day if there’s just one test. I earned my Masters in 2 weeks.You can earn a Bachelors if you already have an A.A.S in less than a month and your M.S degree in less than a month as well. Now this all depends on the type of degree you go for and your previous knowledge foundation but even if you're starting from scratch, you can easily test out of things by just focusing on your weaknesses.
> 
> https://www.wgu.edu/online-business-degrees/masters-programs.html


How do employers feel about these unis tho?



King Solomon said:


> 4.) How to earn these degrees for free?
> 
> b.) Now who wants to write 20 plus applications and many letters and jump through tons of hoops and pray you're selected for tuition assistance or have to slave for the Military for 3 years to be eligible for free school? Nobody.


did you do military because you didn't know about alternatives at the time?




King Solomon said:


> Why do that when you can work a cake job part time and be eligible for full benefits on your first damn day. Some companies offer this including Target who offers 10k of tuition per year and Starbucks will cover 100% of your online degree.. You could work literally just a 10 hour work week and qualify. You can do an easy job like warehouse associate and get paid decent starting at over $20 per hour depending on location then use a week or 2 of leave to pass as many courses as possible.


sounds useful, I recall those offers and never taking advantage o them and just getting pressured to work more hours =/



King Solomon said:


> c.) You can have your entire degree covered for within one year since this school is so cheap. It's $129 per credit for upper grad for or 4.6k and $51 per credit for undergrad or 3k with an A.A.S or 6k with no credits at all. WGU costs
> 
> companies that pay your degree for you https://www.opploans.com/oppu/college-resources/tuition-reimbursement/#:~:text=No. 21: J.M. Smucker Company Amount: 100% of,to 100% tuition reimbursement for company-approved college courses.
> 
> Ways to have free tuition https://www.bankrate.com/loans/student-loans/ways-to-attend-college-for-free/#:~:text=1 Apply for grants and scholarships. There are,are dozens of online programs that are tuition-free.


That says grants/scholarships and you said these hints would not include those.





King Solomon said:


> 5.) Bypass Everything:
> 
> a.) If you're out of HS and have a good amount of experience but can't make those upper-level jobs because you have no degree well you can buy one LEGALLY. That's right I'm not talking about no fake degree bs where they put fake transcripts and copy a college certificate which sets you up for failure since your future job will find out it's fake once they call the college and find out you never attended. Insta degrees has been in business for over 2 decades now helping out people that either don't have the time, money or inclination to obtain a degree and are already experts in their craft but just need a degree to get over the hump. They offer over 100 degrees and this includes anything from a Bachelors to a Master’s degree to a doctorates degree. Now Iv'e used these in the past but they didn't land me the job they gave me an extra advantage like icing on the cake. The job never required accredation proof just my transcripts and or diploma was sufficient.
> 
> This really doesn’t help you to load up on a degree in a field you actually have no experience in or don’t enjoy doing or not good at in any way shape or form. If you somehow get hired for an engineer job you will most likely fail.


sounds like you'd just giet for generic "business studies" or "english" or whatev



King Solomon said:


> I only recommend this for something you have some level of experience in and have a decent number of skills and enjoy it in some way shape or form. This is to help those who have been in their craft for 6+ years but can’t make it over into that 6 figures level because of a dumb piece of paper. An example would be you’ve run your own business successfully for 5 years but the covid shutdowns wiped you out. You believe you have the skills to be a CEO or Director for a major company but they won’t touch you since you have 0 degrees.


This is where I fail it, have shit experience and shit skills, no idea where to get them, all my jobs were low-skill just getting bossed around


----------



## Littleboy (Jul 11, 2022)

Any links up for UK cels? Very useful & worthwhile thread OP & thanks.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2022)

Or just buy a fake degree. This guy was working in therapy/counseling for 20yrs+ using a fake degree and basic psychology. Shows you how bullshit that field of work is lol


----------

